# Outlook 2003 Messaging Interface Error



## the6ofus6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi and help! I have MS Office 2003 and earlier today encountered an error trying to download my e-mail into Outlook 2003. Normally, my e-mail download is automatic upon opening Outlook, but now that is not working. When I click the "Send/Receive" button, nothing. When I try to Send/Receive All manually, create a new message, or respond to an existing message, I get the following error message:

"The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists, restart Outlook."

Previously, I was getting a similar error that said something to the effect that this is a Windows Registry error and if I continue to get this error, reinstall Outlook. I restarted Outlook several times, but am still getting the same error. So I uninstalled (successfully) MS Office 2003, and reinstalled it in its entirety, but still no fix. The rest of MS Office (Excel, Word, PowerPoint) appears to be working properly.

I thought perhaps this was related to adware, malware &/or viruses, but now I'm not sure. I've run all of my anti-spyware/virus programs, including Ad-Aware, Spybot, CW Shredder, Trend Micro, AVG anti-virus and 2 online scans (Panda ActiveScan & Trend Micro Housecall). I did find a Windows Registry error and some ad/spyware. I fixed registry and successfully remove malware, but this did not fix the Outlook error.

Has anyone else encountered this problem or does anyone have any other suggestions on what I might do to correct it?

I'd appreciate any help that you can give me.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## the6ofus6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bump! Can someone please review and respond to this? Thanks.


----------

